# B550 Mainboard gesucht



## janni851 (21. Juni 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

um meinen i7 4790k nach sieben Jahre mal in Rente zu schicken suche ich einen guten Unterbau für einen Ryzen 3600.

Momentan habe ich 5x SATA Geräte angeschlossen (lässt sich das mit B550 vernünftig betreiben?), sowie 2 Lüfter von CPU Kühler (Cryorig R1 Universaö) und 5x Gehäuselüfter. Das würde ich gerne auch so beibehalten. 

Preislich habe ich mir für das Mainboard bis 200€ eingeplant. Ist das realistisch oder komme ich da nicht hin? 

Danke auch schonmal an die Jungs aus dem Ryzen Laberthread. Ich Lager das Problem mal aus[emoji1]

Danke und Grüße 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juni 2020)

Nur kurz zu den Gehäuselüftern:
Da du die ja im Zweifelsfall eher nicht alle einzeln steuern willst würde ich zu sowas greifen:
Phobya 4Pin PWM auf 8x 4Pin Splitter - Zubehör für Modding | Mindfactory.de

5x S-ATA(bzw. sind es dann eigentlich immer direkt 6) geht wie gesagt nur auf Kosten der PCIe Lanes (auch beim X570 aber der hat einfach unglaublich viele davon). Entweder man verliert ganze Lanes (günstigere Boards via Chipsatz) oder es gibt einen Zusatzcontroller hinter einem PCIe Switch (ASRock B550 Taichi z.B.) der dafür gerne mal etwas langsamer ist. 
Solang die anderen PCIe Slots aber eh frei bleiben wäre das kein Beinbruch.


----------



## raveit65 (21. Juni 2020)

ÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. Juni 2020)

Schau dir mal das Asus TUF Gaming an, gibts mit Cashback für 129€

ASUS TUF Gaming B550-Plus ab &euro;' '159,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

ASUS Promotion


----------



## janni851 (22. Juni 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nur kurz zu den Gehäuselüftern:
> Da du die ja im Zweifelsfall eher nicht alle einzeln steuern willst würde ich zu sowas greifen:
> Phobya 4Pin PWM auf 8x 4Pin Splitter - Zubehör für Modding | Mindfactory.de
> 
> ...



Hi,

das mit dem PWM Hub ist ne gute Idee, das werde ich so umsetzen.

Momentan habe ich nur meine Grafikkarte und die WLAN Karte verbaut, das sollte doch trotzdem klappen, oder? Oder verliere ich durch die 2x mehr SATA Ports die kompletten PCIe Slots? 

Wenn da was etwas langsamer wäre wäre das für mich auch in Ordnung. Woher erkenne ich denn, ob an dem Board ein solcher Zusatzcontroller verbaut ist?

@all: danke für eure Vorschläge, ich schaue mir die Boards mal an 

Edit: Ich habe jetzt mal im Habdbuch von B550 Tomahawk geschaut. Deute ich das richtig, das hier die 6x SATA nicht mit den PCIe Slots kollidieren? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jojo_One (22. Juni 2020)

Also ICH würde das mit dem B550 er Mainboard sein lassen. Die Bretter kosten in mATX um die 120 bis 130 Euro. Ich habe in den letzten 6 Wochen 2 Rechner gebaut mit dem MSI B450M Pro-M2 Max. Hier ist jeweils ein Ryzen 7 3700X verbaut worden und die Leute sind sowas von zufrieden. Das B450 er Board kostet die HÄLFTE eines B550 er Board. Das B450 er ist auch bis Ryzen 9 3950X aufrüstbar und es sollen auf die MAX Versionen sogar die 4000 er draufpassen laut MSI. Wenn du dir natürlich eine AMD Grafikkarte die PCIe 4.0 holen möchtest, sieht die Geschichte natürlich etwas anders aus. Aber die beiden Leute die bei mir den Rechner haben bauen lassen, hatten jeweils eine RTX 2060 Super im System und das Ding rennt wirklich wie die Sau.

Edit, das Board hat natürlich nur 4 SATA Anschlüsse


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juni 2020)

janni851 schrieb:


> Momentan habe ich nur meine Grafikkarte und die WLAN Karte verbaut, das sollte doch trotzdem klappen, oder? Oder verliere ich durch die 2x mehr SATA Ports die kompletten PCIe Slots?
> 
> Ich habe jetzt mal im Handbuch von B550 Tomahawk geschaut. Deute ich das richtig, das hier die 6x SATA nicht mit den PCIe Slots kollidieren?


Außer auf Seite 17 folgt noch ein "S-ATA combination Table".
Ich würde die WLAN Karte in den untersten Slot packen, der scheint ja auch was M2 angeht Sharing-frei zu sein. Der große Abstand zur Graka tut der sowieso gut.


----------



## Shinna (22. Juni 2020)

Vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis her würde ich persönlich das MSI B550 Tomahawk vorziehen. Es ist günstiger als das ASrock Steel Legend. Bietet BIOS Flash Back. Hat zwar keine Debug LED aber die 4 LED Indicator reichen AFAIK völlig aus. Die 60A PowerStages auf dem MSI sind auch in Sachen Effizienz besser als die 50A auf dem ASrock. TLDR Das bessere Board zum günstigeren Preis.


----------



## raveit65 (22. Juni 2020)

ÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## raveit65 (22. Juni 2020)

ÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## SaPass (22. Juni 2020)

Darf es X570 sein? Dann wäre folgendes Board etwas. WLAN ist mit an Bord. Und bei den bisherigen MSI-Boards waren die PCH-Lüfter semi-passiv, laufen fast nie an und sind, wenn sie laufen, sehr leise.
MSI MAG X570 Tomahawk WIFI ab &euro;' '212,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. Juni 2020)

raveit65 schrieb:


> Mir ist das auch völlig unerklärlich warum das ASrock Steel Legend aktuell im selben Preissegment wie das nächst höherwertige ASRock B550 Extreme4 angeordnet ist.



Weils eigentlich identische Boards sind, dem Steel Legend fehlen nur der Power und Reset Knopf


----------



## janni851 (22. Juni 2020)

SaPass schrieb:


> Darf es X570 sein? Dann wäre folgendes Board etwas. WLAN ist mit an Bord. Und bei den bisherigen MSI-Boards waren die PCH-Lüfter semi-passiv, laufen fast nie an und sind, wenn sie laufen, sehr leise.
> MSI MAG X570 Tomahawk WIFI ab €'*'212,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU



Da hab ich ebenfalls schonmal dran gedacht, allerdings ist das nirgends lieferbar.

Was ist denn mit diesem:


MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge WIFI ab &euro;' '197,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

PCGH weißt das in der 03.2020 als Preis-/Leistungstipp aus. Das die x1 Slots und der 2 M2 nur PCIe 3.0 sind ist für mich primär, meine WLAN Karte würde damit ja entfallen. Und die Spannungswandler sollten den 3600 ja schaffen, oder?

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ich111 (22. Juni 2020)

Das Gaming Edge hat eine schlechtere Spannungsversorung als das B550 Tomahawk. Für den Preis gibts besseres. Du benötigst auch keinen X570, musst nur evtl. einmal ins Handbuch schauen welchen PCIe Slot du nicht gleichtzeit mit den 6 Sata Ports benutzen kannst.


----------



## SaPass (22. Juni 2020)

Ich würde mir das MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge WIFI nicht kaufen. Da fehlt auch der USB-C-Header fürs Frontpanel. Die Spannungswandler sind eher schlecht, und speziell bei diesem Board auch nicht gut gekühlt. Das Gaming Plus macht das etwas besser, auch wenn die gleichen Spannungswandler verbaut sind. Das X570 Tomahawk ist *deutlich *besser, und das beim gleichen Preis. Im Blick auf die Konkurrenz hätte man das auch für 300 € verkaufen können, und es wären wenige Beschwerden in Richtung "total überteuert" laut geworden. Die Verfügbarkeit ist für mich kein so großes Problem. Die ganzen B550 Boards sind auch neu auf dem Markt und es fehlen noch viele Tests. Auch da würde ich noch ein bis zwei Wochen warten. Denn ich würde Datenblätter und Ausstattung alleine nicht als einziges Kaufkriterium heranziehen. Manche Boards haben Eigenheiten, die erst in Tests zutage treten. Das können nicht regelbare und nervige PCH-Lüfter sein, dass kann ein zu Nahe am Sockel platzierter PCIe-Steckplatz sein, Bugs im Bios, Abstürze und Probleme mit gewissem RAM, und so weiter.


----------



## ich111 (22. Juni 2020)

Naja, B550M Mortar, B550 Tomahawk, B550 Aorus Pro und B550M Plus sind eigentlich schon von fähigen Testern getestet und bei Chipsatz Hardware Bugs helfen ein paar Wochen nicht. Beim B550 sollten Bugs aber recht unwahrscheinlich sein, da das ja ein weiterentwickelter B450 ist.


----------



## Shinna (22. Juni 2020)

SaPass schrieb:


> Darf es X570 sein? Dann wäre folgendes Board etwas. WLAN ist mit an Bord. Und bei den bisherigen MSI-Boards waren die PCH-Lüfter semi-passiv, laufen fast nie an und sind, wenn sie laufen, sehr leise.
> MSI MAG X570 Tomahawk WIFI ab &euro;'*'212,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU


Das wird zu dem Preis mit 99,9%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit bei keinem Händler verfügbar werden. In den USA kostet es 339,99$ MSI MAG X570 TOMAHAWK WIFI AM4 ATX AMD Motherboard - Newegg.com


----------



## janni851 (22. Juni 2020)

Shinna schrieb:


> Das wird zu dem Preis mit 99,9%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit bei keinem Händler verfügbar werden. In den USA kostet es 339,99$ MSI MAG X570 TOMAHAWK WIFI AM4 ATX AMD Motherboard - Newegg.com



Das wäre natürlich nicht schön. Das X570 Gaming Edge Wifi hätte ich halt direkt bei unserem Elektronikhändler vor Ort mitnehmen können.

Aber dann wird es wahrscheinlich doch das B550 Tomahawk werden, sofern sich da jetzt nicht die Alternative schlecht hin auftut.

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## raveit65 (22. Juni 2020)

ÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## raveit65 (22. Juni 2020)

ÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juni 2020)

raveit65 schrieb:


> Schau doch einfach mal auf Ebay, da werden so gut wie keine gebrauchten x570 Bretter 1 Jahr nach Markteinführung verkauft.
> Liegt wohl daran das lange nicht die erhoffte Anzahl von x570 Brettern verkauft wurde.


Oder die verkauft einfach keiner weiter weil es nach wie vor kein besseres Produkt auf dem Markt gibt.


----------



## SaPass (22. Juni 2020)

raveit65 schrieb:


> Ich gebe Dir ja im Prinzip Recht aber seit wann haben B550 Boards nicht regelbare und nervige PCH-Lüfter ?



Das sollte nur ein Beispiel sein und war nicht auf B550 bezogen. Denn wie ich schon sagte: Vieles lässt sich einfach nicht aus Datenblättern lesen. Ich habe außerdem dieses Video zu den Spannungswandlern gefunden. In den Datenblättern (bei gh.de) haben das MSI B450 Tomahawk Max und das MSI B450 Pro Carbon AC die gleichen MOSFETs. Und doch gibt es kleine Unterschiede sowie eine besser Kühlung beim Pro Carbon AC, wodurch dieses den Test besteht, das Tomahawk Max nicht. Ähnlich schaut es Beim X570 Gaming Edge Wifi und dem X570-A Pro aus. MOSFETS in den Datenblättern identisch, aber das Gaming Edge Wifi fällt durch, das X570-A Pro ganz knapp nicht. Tests decken solche Unterschiede auf. Viele B550 Boards spielen in einer ganz anderen Liga.


----------



## Rocko (22. Juni 2020)

janni851 schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich nicht schön. Das X570 Gaming Edge Wifi hätte ich halt direkt bei unserem Elektronikhändler vor Ort mitnehmen können.
> 
> Aber dann wird es wahrscheinlich doch das B550 Tomahawk werden, sofern sich da jetzt nicht die Alternative schlecht hin auftut.
> 
> ...



Wäre die beste Wahl, das MSI B550 Tomahawk


----------



## Nepukadnezar (27. Juni 2020)

Was wäre mit dem Asus ROG Strix B550E als Alternative?


----------



## janni851 (27. Juni 2020)

Nepukadnezar schrieb:


> Was wäre mit dem Asus ROG Strix B550E als Alternative?



Das ist mir etwas zu teuer. Ich denkerisch werde jetzt das B550 F-Gaming nehmen. Den zweiten M2 nutze ich nicht, dann bleiben da auch alle 6 SATA Ports nutzbar.

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2020)

Das Asus hat leider keinen internen USB 3.1 C Port, keine Ahnung was die bei Asus haben bei dem Preis ist das für mich sehr schwach. Gibt zwar Adapter
Die Spannungsversorgung könnte bei dem Preis auch besser sein (Controller mit mehr als 6 Regelkreisen) sind auch keine wirklichen 12 Phasen sondern 4 x 3.
Der Netzwerkcontroller sticht aus der Masse heraus und anscheinend können beide m.2 Slots und x4 PCIe Slot gleichzeit mit voller Bandbreite laufen.

Wenn du das Board kaufst dann nimm die Cashback Aktion mit. Für Bewertungen (Link unten auf der Cashback Seite) gibts nochmal was.
Bei MSI gibts auch eine Aktion: Dein Neustart! B550-Evolution &#8211; Sei dabei! | MSI Deutschland

Das Tomahawk hat eine 5 x 2 Phasenkonfiguration (was MSI auch so kennzeichnet) und die Sata Ports sind immer alle angebunden, allerdings musst man sich hier zwischen dem 2. m2 und dem PCIe x4 entscheiden.


----------



## janni851 (28. Juni 2020)

ich111 schrieb:


> Das Asus hat leider keinen internen USB 3.1 C Port, keine Ahnung was die bei Asus haben bei dem Preis ist das für mich sehr schwach. Gibt zwar Adapter
> Die Spannungsversorgung könnte bei dem Preis auch besser sein (Controller mit mehr als 6 Regelkreisen) sind auch keine wirklichen 12 Phasen sondern 4 x 3.
> Der Netzwerkcontroller sticht aus der Masse heraus und anscheinend können beide m.2 Slots und x4 PCIe Slot gleichzeit mit voller Bandbreite laufen.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis, ich muss das Mahnwörter beobachten. 

Wegen der räumlichen Nähe kaufe ich die Sachen immer bei Alternate. Da kann ich schnell mal hin wenn was ist. Da ist das Tomahawk momentan leider nicht verfügbar.

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nepukadnezar (28. Juni 2020)

Danke für die Info zum Asus.
Das ROG Strix B550 ohne WLAN würde mir reichen. 
Aber wegen der Phasen wäre das MSI besser. 
Einen zweiten m2 bräuchte ich nicht. 

Aber wenn die Frage gestattet ist, wenn das MSI oder Asus B550 schon ca. 200€ kosten (ohne Cashback), gäbe es in der Preisklasse (30€ mehr wären auch nicht schlimm) auch schon ein X570 das mindestens genauso gut wäre?
Den AudioChip 1220 beim Asus fände ich gut, weil meine Xonar DX2 doch schon älter ist und ei e neue Soundkarte erst etwas später geplant ist.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juni 2020)

Die DX2 ist immernoch besser als alles was du in den nächsten ~10Jahren auf Mainboards bekommen wirst.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2020)

Nepukadnezar schrieb:


> Den AudioChip 1220 beim Asus fände ich gut, weil meine Xonar DX2 doch schon älter ist und ei e neue Soundkarte erst etwas später geplant ist.



Solange die Karte PCIe ist und du Treiber bekommst, kannst du sie weiter nutzen.


----------



## Nepukadnezar (28. Juni 2020)

Ja das ist schon klar. Treiber gibt es keine mehr, aber der alte lief unter Win10 noch, obwohl manche Funktionen nicht mehr gehen. 

Hat noch jemand nen Rat bzgl. der Frage B550 oder X570 in der Preisklasse bis 200€ (+/- 30€)?


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2020)

Würde aktuell entweder das ASUS TUF Gaming B550-Plus ab &euro;'*'156,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland , MSI B550-A Pro ab &euro;'*'144,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland (wenn es endlich Mal vernünftig getestet wird, hat z.B. Front USB C) oder das Tomahawk nehmen.
Beim A Pro gibt es leider keine Steamguthaben obendrauf. Wenn also man ohnehin vor hat da demnächst Geld zu lassen ist das Tomahawk klar die bessere Option.
X570 hat als einzigen Vorteil mehr Bandbreite für den Chipsatz und damit (wenn vernünftig implementiert) mehr gleichzeitig angebundene Slots


----------



## LordEliteX (28. Juni 2020)

Ich klinke mich hier auch mal rein.  
Aktuell habe ich noch das Crosshair VI Hero. (Wandert in einen anderen PC). 

Habe mir das B550 E-Gaming rausgesucht. Mit dem Cashback und der Bewertung bin ich bei knapp 200€. 
Gibt es noch andere alternativen was Ausstattung und co. Betrifft.


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2020)

Das E-Gaming bringt einem halt nur was wenn man Multi-GPU und/oder extrem OC plant


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Habe mir das B550 E-Gaming rausgesucht. Mit dem Cashback und der Bewertung bin ich bei knapp 200€.
> Gibt es noch andere alternativen was Ausstattung und co. Betrifft.



Ich finde die Ausstattung an USB Ports etwas mager.
Nur 2x USB 3 aber 4x USB 2, was du heute nur noch für Maus und Tastatur gebrauchen kannst.


----------



## janni851 (28. Juni 2020)

Ich finde es echt schwer in dem Preisbereich 200€ was gutes zu finden. Mittlerweile denke ich schon über das X570 Aorus Elite oder das B550 Aorus Pro AC nach.

Edit: Bei dem Aorus Pro wird aber der 2 PCIe Slot mit den SATA Ports geteilt und der 4 PCIe Slot mit dem zweiten M2


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LordEliteX (28. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde die Ausstattung an USB Ports etwas mager.
> Nur 2x USB 3 aber 4x USB 2, was du heute nur noch für Maus und Tastatur gebrauchen kannst.



Das ist tatsächlich das einzige was mich daran stört. Anderseits nutze ich wenn meine Front USB Ports. Das C6H war halt Overkill was das betrifft 
Was mich zum B550 E-Gaming gebracht hat sind die guten VRM Temps.

Was gibt es denn noch für Alternativen?


----------



## D3N$0 (28. Juni 2020)

Das B550 Aorus Pro hat massig USB Ports und eine gute Spannungsversorgung (mit echten Finnenkühler)


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2020)

Es war ins Tests bzgl. VRM Temperatur in etwa auf dem Niveau des Tomahawk, hat zwar mehr echte Phasen aber keinen USB C Header und gerade der sollte für die meisten deutlich wichtiger sein als der CPU theoretisch 3xxW Leistung aufzwingen zu können.


janni851 schrieb:


> Ich finde es echt schwer in dem Preisbereich  200€ was gutes zu finden. Mittlerweile denke ich schon über das X570  Aorus Elite oder das B550 Aorus Pro AC nach.
> 
> Edit: Bei dem Aorus Pro wird aber der 2 PCIe Slot mit den SATA Ports geteilt und der 4 PCIe Slot mit dem zweiten M2


Das mit dem entweder dieser oder jener Slot hast du bei allen B550 Boards. Liegt einfach daran, dass der Chipsatz "nur" mit 4x PCIe 3.0 an die CPU angebunden ist und zudem nicht die High End Version ist, d.h. da ist nicht wirklich Chipfläche und Manzeit da um viele Switches in den Chipsatz zu bauen.

Ich empfehle aber zu überlegen was man wirklich zusätzlich zu den 16 Lanes für GPU und 4 Lanes m.2 braucht. Mir fallen da nicht mehr als maximal 5 Lanes ein (1x m.2 oder Netzwerkkarte und einmal Audio oder sonst was, wobei eine externe Soundkarte sehr viele Vorteile hat)


----------



## Nepukadnezar (28. Juni 2020)

Vom ROG Strix B550 E bin ich wieder etwas abgekommen weil kein USB C Header und weniger reale Phasen.
Das MSI B550 Tomahawk ist aber auch nur ein MAG also Einsteiger, aber wohl trotzdem besser als das
MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge WIFI

Was wäre denn noch mit dem ASUS TUF Gaming X570-Plus anstatt dem B550 Tomahawk oder Strix B550-E?
Ist Gigabyte eigentlich keine Option?
Liest man hier fast nirgends und wird auch selten empfohlen.

Ich werde 2 bis 3 SATA SSDs drin haben, eine MSI RTX 2070 Gaming X Trio, eine Asus Xonar DX2 und eine Silicon Power m2 einbauen.

Es ist wie bereits gesagt, sehr schwer im Bereich von 200€.
PCGH testet auch erst in der August Ausgabe die B550 Bretter. Aber da ist die Asus Cashback Aktion rum.


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2020)

Ich kann nur empfehlen sich nicht vom Marketing verwirren zu lassen. Die haben keine Plan was wofür ist und deren einziger Job ist eigentlich möglichst viel von möglichst teurem Zeugs dem Kunden anzudrehen.

Das Tomahawk hat absolut nichts mit einem Einsteiger Board zu tun: 5x2 Phasen (zum Vergleich: Das Strix E hat 4x3), 2xm.2, ALC1220, 8 Lüfteranschlüsse, maximal vom Board her möglicher RAM Takt über DDR4-5100...

Ich würde jetzt mal behaupten, dass für über 90% der Nutzer ein Board wie das A-Pro locker ausreicht. Das sollte Problemlos einen 3950x verkraften können, gibt aber leider noch keine Tests


----------



## D3N$0 (28. Juni 2020)

Ich für meinen Teil nutze den USB C des X570 Master nicht, und für Boards die keinen internen Anschluss bieten gibts Adapter für schmales Geld 
Das Tomahawk finde ich für den Preis einfach unter dimensioniert, zumindest was I/O betrifft. Ansosten scheint es wie der Vorgänger auch ein solides Board zu sein.


----------



## Nepukadnezar (28. Juni 2020)

Heißt, du würdest insgesamt das Tomahawk dem Asus B550-E vorziehen?
Auch vor dem ASUS TUF Gaming X570-Plus?
Ich muss mir nachher nochmal das B550 Tomahawk gegenüber dem TUF B550 anschauen.


----------



## D3N$0 (28. Juni 2020)

Das B550-E finde ich überteuert, wie die meisten Boards oberhalb von 200€. Da kann man gleich zu einem X570 greifen.
Wenn es unbedingt was von Asus sein soll dann würde ich das B550-Plus nehmen.


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2020)

D3N$0 schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil nutze den USB C des X570 Master nicht, und für Boards die keinen internen Anschluss bieten gibts Adapter für schmales Geld
> Das Tomahawk finde ich für den Preis einfach unter dimensioniert, zumindest was I/O betrifft. Ansosten scheint es wie der Vorgänger auch ein solides Board zu sein.


Das muss man halt individuell für sich bewerten. Klar ist, dass kaum jemand 2x LAN braucht aber wer bitteschön braucht mehr als 6x USB. Zudem gibts ja nochmal 5 interne.

Das Aorus Pro ist ein super Board, wenn man den internen USB C nicht braucht/will

Persönlich würde ich wahrscheinlich aktuell zum Tomahawk greifen (unter anderem zwecks echten 6 Phasen mit guten Powerstages für geringeren Preis und USB C  Header und ich zudem auch mal schauen will wie weit man die CPU übertakten kann, auch wenns bei allen aktuellen CPUs eigentlich sinnlos ist), aber da ich aktuell mit dem PC fast nichts mache was den Sandy ins Schwitzen bringt und das Geld lieber in andere Dinge investiere...
Wenn kein wirkliches OC geplant, zudem eh ne Soundkarte verwendet wird und Front USB C Gen1 (Gen 2 Front hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen) würde ich auf Test vom MSI B550-A Pro ab &euro;'*'144,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland warten oder wenn man eh einen Steam Kauf plant stattdessen das Tomahawk nehmen (kostet in dem Fall das gleiche).
Asrock würde ich vor vielen aussagekräftigen Tests (Anlayse des Layouts und der Komponenten, also auch unter die Kühler schauen, VRM Temperaturtest, Durchsatztests etc) nicht mal mit der Kneifzange anfassen. Was sich die beim Z490 erlaubt haben... (YouTube-Hardware Unboxed) und das mit einer Marke die eher für günstigere Boards bekannt ist und zu einem höheren Preis als die Konkurrenz


D3N$0 schrieb:


> Das B550-E finde ich überteuert, wie die meisten  Board oberhalb von 200€. Da kann man gleich zu einem X570 greifen.
> Wenn es unbedingt was von Asus sein soll dann würde ich das B550-Plus nehmen.


Würde ich so unterschreiben, das TUF B550 Plus ist besser als jedes B450 und das gibts aktuell echt günstig wenn man auf die Bedingungen der Cashback und Review Aktion achtet. Front USB C ist zwar nicht dabei aber gibt ja auch Adapter, wenn einem zwei schnellere USB Ports reichen.


----------



## janni851 (28. Juni 2020)

ich111 schrieb:


> Das muss man halt individuell für sich bewerten. Klar ist, dass kaum jemand 2x LAN braucht aber wer bitteschön braucht mehr als 6x USB. Zudem gibts ja nochmal 5 interne.
> 
> Das Aorus Pro ist ein super Board, wenn man den internen USB C nicht braucht/will
> 
> ...



Genau deswegen gehe ich jetzt auf das Aorus Pro. USB-C habe ich nicht am Gehäuse und auch keine Geräte im Haus, zur Not wird das mal nachgerüstet. Meine WLAN Karte kann draußen bleiben, da vorhanden, sodass nur Grafikkarte und M2 SSD auf dem Board erstmal drauf sind. Meine 4 SATA Geräte kann ich so auch unterbringen (eine SSD wandert zu meinem Vater in den Computer). Sollte (erstmal) zu keinen Sharing Problemen führen[emoji28]

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nepukadnezar (28. Juni 2020)

D3N$0 schrieb:


> Das B550-E finde ich überteuert, wie die meisten Board oberhalb von 200€. Da kann man gleich zu einem X570 greifen.
> Wenn es unbedingt was von Asus sein soll dann würde ich das B550-Plus nehmen.



Ok, dann würde mich wie gesagt deine Meinung zum ASUS TUF Gaming X570-Plus in dem Kontext interessieren. 
Aber soweit ich das alles hier verfolge ist wohl das B550 Tomahawk der Favorit. 
Nun gut, MSI hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## D3N$0 (28. Juni 2020)

Ich  hatte die letzten Jahre zig Asus Boards, mittlerweile hab ich was Asus  angeht ne distanziertere Meinung. Andere Hersteller bekommen es auch hin  gleichwertige oder bessere Boards zu einem ansprechenderem Preis und  meist mit besserer Ausstattung zu anzubieten.
Das X570-Plus ist auf  ok, kann man für 190€ durchaus in Betracht ziehen wenn man die  zusätzlichen PCIe Lanes und zusätzlichen Sata Ports braucht.


----------



## Nepukadnezar (29. Juni 2020)

Hab mal etwas weiter gelesen und recherchiert.
Danke an alle soweit und speziell D3N$0, janni851 und ich111 für die gute Diskussion hier.

Wenn man wie gesagt bereit ist 200€ für ein Board auszugeben sollte man sich mal die folgenden genauer anschauen und daraus wählen:

MSI MAG X570 Tomahawk nicht so viel teurer als das B550 Tomahawk aber besser.
ASUS ROG STRIX B550-E Gaming (nicht F) deutlich teurer als das X570 Tomahawk, aber bessere VRMs als das B550 F und bessere Ausstattung + 55€ möglichen Cashback
Gigabyte B550 Aorus Pro AC gute VRMs und USB Anschlüße, hab aber keine Ahnung wie aktuelle Gigabyte MB sonst so sind in Bezug auf UEFI, Qualität usw.

Vergleich: Produktvergleich ASUS ROG Strix B550-E Gaming, MSI MAG X570 Tomahawk WIFI, MSI MAG B550 Tomahawk, Gigabyte B550 Aorus Pro AC Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## janni851 (29. Juni 2020)

Nepukadnezar schrieb:


> Hab mal etwas weiter gelesen und recherchiert.
> Danke an alle soweit und speziell D3N$0 und ich 111 für die gute Diskussion hier.
> 
> Wenn man wie gesagt bereit ist 200€ für ein Board auszugeben sollte man sich mal die folgenden genauer anschauen und daraus wählen:
> ...



Das X570 Tomahawk wäre in der Preisklasse wahrscheinlich das Board schlecht hin, aber es ist nirgends lieferbar, schon immer. Ich frage mich mittlerweile ob das nicht nur ein Presserelease war und garnicht auf dem Markt erscheint.

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nepukadnezar (29. Juni 2020)

Ja hab ich auch gesehen.
Ich kann aber noch bis Ende des Monats warten bis ich bestelle. Das größte Problem seit letzter Woche ist, das mein Gigabyte Board GA-P55 UD5 mit der MSI 2070 nicht mehr bootet, nur noch mit der GTX 680 (Netzteil schon gewechselt)
Blöd wie gesagt, das die ASUS Promo Ende Juli abläuft, kurz bevor wahrscheinlich die neue PCGH Ausgabe mit dem B550 Test im Briefkasten liegt.


----------



## D3N$0 (29. Juni 2020)

Das X570 Tomahawk wäre im 200€ X570 Bereich meine Empfehlung, aber wie schon bemerkt ist es nirgends lieferbar. Zu Gigabyte kann ich sagen das sie seit X570 das UEFI überarbeitet haben, von der Aufmachung geht es in Richtung von Asus, also durchaus brauchbar. Komponentenqualität sollte auch sehr gut sein, mein X570 Master ist top, die X570 Aorus Ultras die ich schon verbaut habe waren auch in Ordnung. Glaube kaum das Gigabyte hier einen Rückschritt vollzogen hat was Qualität angeht.


----------



## Shinna (29. Juni 2020)

In einem Video von Hardware Unboxed wurde das x570 Tomahawk noch mal angesprochen. Auf Nachfrage sagte MSI, dass es Probleme in der Lieferkette geben würde, die auf Covid19 zurückzuführen wären.  In Australien ist das Board für rund 245€ erhältlich. Wann es in den USA und Europa verfügbar sein wird könne man nicht sagen. Es gibt einen Anbieter, die es für ~340$ + 75$ Versand anbietet. x570 tomahawk - Newegg.com Allerdings sind die letzten Reviews nicht sonderlich vertrauenserweckend. 

Das Board wurde am 26.04.20 bei Hardware Unboxed getestet. Jetzt 2 Monate später ist nach wie vor nichts verfügbar. Solange braucht auch keine Seefracht. Ich kann mir aktuell auch kaum vorstellen, dass es in naher Zukunft lieferbar sein wird. MSI würde sich den Absatz bei den eigenen B550 und x570 Boards "kanibalisieren".  Das Board ist besser als quasi alles aus dem eigenen Haus bis zur 300€ Preisklasse.

Auch muss man sich überlegen wie viele verschiedene Boards aktuell von MSI produziert werden. Die gesamte z490 Produktfamilie, diverse AM4 Boards, Grafikkarten. Das ist dann auch eine Frage der Fertigungskapazitäten. Und ja Mainboards und Grafikkarten werden üblicherweise im selben Werk gefertigt. Ich glaube Steve von Gamers Nexus erwähnte mal, dass so ein Werk ca. 20.000 Mainboards bzw Grafikkarten pro Monat fertigen könne.

Und seien wir mal ehrlich: Boards mit einem Chipsatz zu produzieren, für die aktuell keine neuen CPUs verfügbar sind, ist weniger lukrativ. Auch wenn Intel weniger Desktop CPUs absetzt, hat man mit z490/10th Gen eine neue Plattform. Ich würde die Produktion für AMD da auch erstmal zurückstellen und die neue Plattform bedienen.


----------



## Nepukadnezar (29. Juni 2020)

Plausible Erklärungen Shinna.
Ich hab gestern gedacht mich trifft der Schlag, als ich auf der MSI Seite die Filter gesetzt habe.
Die haben ja eine so große Zahl an unterschiedlichen Boards für einen Sockel, das man es sehr schwer hat die Übersicht zu behalten.
Von daher machen alle deine Punkte durchaus Sinn.

Aber aktuellere Reviews als aus dem April finde ich nicht.

Preislich vergleichbar wäre eventuell das Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite, aber da scheint die Bootzeit nicht so toll zu sein.


ASUS ROG STRIX B550-E Gaming (nicht F) deutlich teurer als das X570 Tomahawk, aber bessere VRMs als das B550 F und bessere Ausstattung + 55€ möglichen Cashback
Gigabyte B550 Aorus Pro AC gute VRMs und USB Anschlüße, hab aber keine Ahnung wie aktuelle Gigabyte MB sonst so sind in Bezug auf UEFI, Qualität usw.
Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite, wenige Lüfteranschlüße, lange Bootzeit. BIOS nur 16MB


----------



## Shinna (29. Juni 2020)

Das Problem ist halt schlicht und einfach Verfügbarkeit. Die guten B450 und x570 befinden sich quasi im Abverkauf. Und von den B550 ist bis dato zu wenig als Lagerbestand angekommen.

Letztlich muss das Mainboard einfach nur zu dem passen was man a) darauf als CPU setzen will b) ob man diese ausserhalb von PBO/PB2 übertakten möchte und c) was man realistisch an Ausstattung benötigt. Wozu 8 SATA und 10 USB Ports wenn da am Ende 2 SSDs und 4 USB Devices dranhängen. Ich brauche keine gewaltige 12+2 Phasen VRM wenn da am Ende nur ein 3600 drauf kommt. Und jemand der sich jetzt für eine sub 200€ CPU entscheidet wird kaum in 2 Jahren da nen 16 Kerner draufpacken. Es gibt halt kaum Ryzen CPUs die halt wirklich mehr als 150A unter Last realistisch ziehen. Da bilden ältere Ryzen wie der 2700x oder die neueren 12 oder 16 Kerner die Ausnahmen. Ergo hab ich auch keine VRM wo 24w oder noch mehr an Wärme anfällt. 

So Dinge wie 70A oder gar 90A SPS sind echt nett. Ist super wenn die MosFets Überspannungsschutz haben. Die Temperatur eigenständig überwachen und weitere inbuild Features aufweisen . Aber letztlich kann das auch ein VRM Controller der normale 50A DrMOS steuert leisten. Und Dinge wie "Effizienz" werden halt auch nur bei einem Current von 200A und deutlich drüber interessant.  Bis dahin reicht normaler Airflow und ein halbwegs brauchbarer Heatsink auf der VRM. 

Und von dem "Quark" das man in x Jahren da vll ne andere CPU drauf setzen möchte, kann man sich imo auch verabschieden. Wer sich ne neue CPU kaufen möchte verhökert einfach seine alte Combo. Kauft davon ein neues Mainboard. Hat dann vll. noch etwas übrig als Zuschuss zur neuen CPU. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.  Realistisch ist halt, dass ein reines CPU Upgrade für nur sehr wenige einen spürbaren Unterschied bringt. Der Wechsel zu einer neueren/besseren GPU bringt da meistens deutlich mehr.


----------



## Nepukadnezar (29. Juni 2020)

Gerade mit Promo Aktionen für unter 100€ zu haben 

ASUS TUF B550 Gaming


----------



## Shinna (29. Juni 2020)

Jein. Cash Back sind 20€. Für das schreiben eines Reviews auf einer ASUS Partnerseite kann man noch mal 25€ erhalten. Und dann muss Arlt das Board noch liefern können. Aktuell grüßt ein "Wird in Kürze verfügbar".


----------



## janni851 (29. Juni 2020)

Shinna schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt schlicht und einfach Verfügbarkeit. Die guten B450 und x570 befinden sich quasi im Abverkauf. Und von den B550 ist bis dato zu wenig als Lagerbestand angekommen.
> 
> Letztlich muss das Mainboard einfach nur zu dem passen was man a) darauf als CPU setzen will b) ob man diese ausserhalb von PBO/PB2 übertakten möchte und c) was man realistisch an Ausstattung benötigt. Wozu 8 SATA und 10 USB Ports wenn da am Ende 2 SSDs und 4 USB Devices dranhängen. Ich brauche keine gewaltige 12+2 Phasen VRM wenn da am Ende nur ein 3600 drauf kommt. Und jemand der sich jetzt für eine sub 200€ CPU entscheidet wird kaum in 2 Jahren da nen 16 Kerner draufpacken. Es gibt halt kaum Ryzen CPUs die halt wirklich mehr als 150A unter Last realistisch ziehen. Da bilden ältere Ryzen wie der 2700x oder die neueren 12 oder 16 Kerner die Ausnahmen. Ergo hab ich auch keine VRM wo 24w oder noch mehr an Wärme anfällt.
> 
> ...



Ich sehe das ähnlich. Letztendlich könnte ich den geplanten Ryzen 3600 wahrscheinlich auch auf einem X570 Gaming Edge betreiben, ohne Probleme mit den Spannungswandlern zu bekommen. 

Das Aorus B550 Pro bietet mit aber mehr und kostet ähnlich. Daher werde ich das Board nehmen.

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shinna (30. Juni 2020)

Einen 3600 kannst Du quasi auf jedem vernünftigen Board ab B350 betrieben, so das BIOS es zulässt.   Da kommt es echt nur auf die erforderliche Ausstattung an. 65w TDP die auf max 88w beim Boost hochgehen sind halt kein Kunststück. bei 1,2v VCore reden wir da von knapp über 70A Current. Das kriegt jede 4 Phasen VCore VRM mit ggf etwas Airflow zur Unterstützung hin. Oft zahlt man für Features die man am Ende nie nutzt und Upgrade Möglichkeiten die ebenfalls nicht realisiert werden. Am schlimmsten sind auf Mid Range Boards Dual LAN. Wer braucht sowas? 99% der Nutzer eher nicht. Das Board könnte vll. 5 Euro günstiger sein ohne den Schmarn. Zusätzlicher 4PIN EPS Stecker. Auch ein Graus. Welcher Ryzen sollen mehr als 384w über den 8PIN ziehen, der nicht mit LN2 oder Helium betrieben wird?


----------



## janni851 (30. Juni 2020)

Die besten Mainboards fuer AMD Ryzen mit B550-Chipsatz

Gamestar hat einen kleinen Überblick zu B550 veröffentlicht und was in welchem Segment empfehlenswert ist. 

Das ASRock Extreme 4 ist gut weggekommen. Auch das Gigabyte B550 Gaming X hatte ich so bisher garnicht auf dem Schirm. 

Edit: Zum Gaming X finde ich leider nichts was das sharing angeht, schade.

Edit 2: Mittlerweile ist das MSI B550 Gaming Edge verfügbar. Ich hab das mal bei Geizhals verglichen. Für mich wirkt das wie ein Tomahawk mit WLAN und daher einem LAN Anschluss weniger. Kommt einer das noch so vor?

Produktvergleich MSI MPG B550 Gaming Edge WIFI, MSI MAG B550 Tomahawk Geizhals Deutschland

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nepukadnezar (30. Juni 2020)

Da hast du Recht. Komplett identisch. 
Nur WLAN ist der Unterschied.

Das Asrock hatte ich bislang auch nicht auf dem Schirm. Aber irgendein Beitrag sprach eher schlecht von Asrock.


----------



## Shinna (30. Juni 2020)

Ganz ehrlich. Keine Ahnung was ASrock sich bei dem Board gedacht hat. Für 200€ kriegt man

50A DrMOS PowerStages? Ernsthaft? 60A Chokes sind auch nicht der Brüller. Ich glaub die haben zu B350 Zeiten so viel vom dem Zeug eingekauft das es noch für eine weitere Generation Mainboards reichen dürfte. BIOS Flashback? Fehlanzeige aber hey wir haben nen sinnlosen Power und Rest Button auf dem PCB. Sicher wird der Durchschnittskäufer das auf einer offenen Testbench betreiben. Wir stopfen mal nen extra 4PIN EPS Anschluss aufs Board. Sicher Netzteile haben ja auch einen 8 und 4PIN EPS Anschluss, nicht! Und welche CPU soll das ausreizen? Nen 3950x unter LN2? Mit guter WaKü kriegt man vll aber nur vll an die 300w hin. Der normale 8PIN EPS liefert 384w. Immerhin kriegt man eine Debug LED. 2,5gb LAN von Dragon. Das ist ne Realtek Partnumber. Traut man nicht mehr den eigentlichen Herstellernamen zu verwenden oder klingt Dragon cooler? Aber es hat 2x Antenna Mounting Points für WiFi im Rear IO! JUHU! Muss ich die Löcher nicht selber rein schneiden für meine nachträglich gekaufte Karte? Oh wait. Damn Meine 12€ PCIe Karte hat ja eigene Antennen.  Und nen Display Port Anschluss war bei 200€ auch nicht mehr drin. HDMI muss reichen.

Für 200€ ist das Board einfach nur schlecht. Keine Ahnung wie das Board in einem Test "gut wegkommen" kann. Vor allem da es in dem Preissegment deutlich besseres gibt.

€dit: Das Board sollte ASrock umbenennen in B550 Extreme Verarsche IV


----------



## Nepukadnezar (30. Juni 2020)

Vor allem, wer braucht WIFI?
Ich zocke niemals nicht Drahtlos.


----------



## janni851 (30. Juni 2020)

Nepukadnezar schrieb:


> Vor allem, wer braucht WIFI?
> Ich zocke niemals nicht Drahtlos.



Ich, weil ich kein Kabel legen kann [emoji2369]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shinna (30. Juni 2020)

Naja wenn man für original Intel WiFi/BT nur 20€ zusätzlich zahlt kann man das mitnehmen. Mit nem guten Extender/Repeater kann man das durchs ganze Haus "jagen".


----------



## ich111 (1. Juli 2020)

Der Gamestar Überblick hat weniger infos als geizhals. Die haben einfach die Herstellerinformationen kopiert, bei gh sind dinge wie echte Phasen, VRMs etc eingepflegt


----------



## Rocko (2. Juli 2020)

Ich habe mir jetzt das MSI MPG B550 Gaming Carbon gekauft.
Für 219 Euro, bietet es eigentlich alles, was man haben möchte. Und als so fast ziemlich alleiniges Feature der B550 Klasse: Einen CMOS Reset Button am Mainboard. 

Das X570 Tomahawk hätte hier zum ähnlichen Preis zwar mehr Austattung (Mehr PCIe4.0, Front-USB mit 10 statt 5 GB/s, 2xUSB 3.1 rear statt 2.0),
dafür aber einen Lüfter, höheren Stromverbrauch, keinen CMOS Reset Button, und ohnehin nicht Lieferbar.

Ich warte voller Freude auf mein neues Mainboard. Mit Newsletter Gutschein bei Computeruniverse aktuell für 214 zu bekommen, und mit 2% Shoop für ca. 209 Euro


----------



## janni851 (2. Juli 2020)

Ich hab mir gestern bei Alternate das MSI B550 Gaming Edge Wifi geholt. 

Einbau und Einrichtung lief bis auf eine Kleinigkeit im Bios eigentlich einwandfrei und der Rechner läuft ohne Probleme. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## compisucher (2. Juli 2020)

Was war die Kleinigkeit?


----------



## janni851 (2. Juli 2020)

Er wollte am Anfang nicht booten und das Bios Bild war grün. Das lies sich dann damit beheben dass das Bios von Uefi auf Uefi und Legacy umgestellt wurde. 

Hängt aber wohl eher mit meiner Windowsinstallation zusammen. Das ist ein auf Windows 10 upgedatetes Windows 7. Jeder neu neu installiert sollte das Problem nicht haben. Bei mir ist’s aber erst mit dem Wechsel auf eine M.2 SSD geplant. 

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shinna (2. Juli 2020)

Du kannst auch so von MBR auf UEFI/GPT umstellen. Das geht ohne Neuinstallation. How to Change Legacy to UEFI Without Reinstalling Windows 10 - wintips.org - Windows Tips & How-tos


----------



## raveit65 (2. Juli 2020)

ÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## janni851 (2. Juli 2020)

Shinna schrieb:


> Du kannst auch so von MBR auf UEFI/GPT umstellen. Das geht ohne Neuinstallation. How to Change Legacy to UEFI Without Reinstalling Windows 10 - wintips.org - Windows Tips & How-tos



Das hatte ich auch vor. Hat sich aber damit erledigt gehabt, das ich Windoof doch neu installieren musste weil Steam nicht mehr ging (hatte es mach dem Umbau aber schon genutzt). Jetzt sollte es passen.

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ich111 (2. Juli 2020)

Wenn du vor der Installation den Legacy Modus deaktiviert hast passt es definitiv.


----------



## janni851 (2. Juli 2020)

ich111 schrieb:


> Wenn du vor der Installation den Legacy Modus deaktiviert hast passt es definitiv.



Ja passt.

Witzigerweise ist der Bios Screen im Uefi Mode Grün. Wenn ins Windows gebootet ist passt aber alles.

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## janni851 (3. Juli 2020)

Sorry für den Doppelpost, aber ich brauche mal Rat.

Das B550 Gaming Edge Wifi hat ja eine Intel Wi-Fi 6 AX200 WLAN Kart verbaut. Diese unterstützt ebenfalls Bluetooth 5.0

Mein Problem ist das ich im Windows kein Bluetooth angezeigt bekomme, auch im Gerätemanager nicht. Habe den Bluetoothtreiber von der MSI Homepage geladen und installiert. Hat jemand noch ne Idee? 

Edit: Hab’s gelöst. Ich habe im Bios das Modul deaktiviert, alle Treiber deinstalliert und dann wieder im Bios deaktiviert. Windows sucht für neue Geräte ja dann den Treiber und plötzlich war Bluetooth da.

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## raveit65 (3. Juli 2020)

ÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## Shinna (3. Juli 2020)

Ja schon klar. Ich würde diese 2 Löcher(welche andere Hersteller auch aufweisen) nicht als Marketing Feature "missbrauchen". Zumal eben eine PCIe Karte AFAIk auch nur die Hälfte kostet im Vergleich zu M2. Ausserdem spart man sich auch noch das "Mikro Kabel Management" für die beiden Antennenkabel. Und wozu soll man die Steckplätze sonst nutzen? Jedes halbwegs brauchbare Mainboard hat 2-3 davon. Die liegen eh bei 95% der Nutzer brach.


----------



## raveit65 (4. Juli 2020)

ÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## Shinna (4. Juli 2020)

Mir erschliesst sich dabei nur nicht warum ich ein Board mit 2 Lüchern in der Rear IO kaufen soll, wenn ich auch direkt eines mit WiFi onboard  kaufen kann? Was dann nicht mal teurer wäre. Und noch was nützliches wie BIOS Flashback liefert...


----------



## Rocko (5. Juli 2020)

janni851 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gestern bei Alternate das MSI B550 Gaming Edge Wifi geholt.



Kann jemand bitte von dem MSI B550 Käufern posten, ob wenn der PC nicht an ist, die LEDs oder irgendwas aufm Mainboard leuchtet? (Standby)

Mein B550 Gaming Carbon scheint irgendwie defekt zu sein, leuchtet auch nix. Eigentlich müssten mindestens die On Board LEDs leuchten.


----------



## janni851 (5. Juli 2020)

Also bei mir leuchten im Standby sogar die RAM-Riegel weiter. Ob allerdings am Mainboard was leuchtet kann ich erst morgen sagen.

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shinna (6. Juli 2020)

Das Board hat nen LED Switch womit man das Onboard RGB ausschalten kann. Schau mal auf was der Schalter steht.


----------



## MyReed (6. Juli 2020)

Rocko schrieb:


> Kann jemand bitte von dem MSI B550 Käufern posten, ob wenn der PC nicht an ist, die LEDs oder irgendwas aufm Mainboard leuchtet? (Standby)
> 
> Mein B550 Gaming Carbon scheint irgendwie defekt zu sein, leuchtet auch nix. Eigentlich müssten mindestens die On Board LEDs leuchten.



Also bei mir leuchtet im ausgeschalteten Zustand auch nichts auf den beiden MSI B550 Boards, ungeachtet davon, auf welcher Position der RGB Schalter ist. Allerdings habe ich auch bei beiden Systemen im BIOS die *ErP Ready* Funktion aktiviert um die Leistungsaufnahme im ausgeschalteten Zustand so gering wie möglich zu halten.


----------



## janni851 (7. Juli 2020)

MyReed schrieb:


> Also bei mir leuchtet im ausgeschalteten Zustand auch nichts auf den beiden MSI B550 Boards, ungeachtet davon, auf welcher Position der RGB Schalter ist. Allerdings habe ich auch bei beiden Systemen im BIOS die *ErP Ready* Funktion aktiviert um die Leistungsaufnahme im ausgeschalteten Zustand so gering wie möglich zu halten.



Selbst dann leuchtet mein RAM weiter[emoji28]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juli 2020)

Dann ist dein Windows wohl so konfiguriert dass "Herunterfahren" gerade mal S3 Mode (zu XP Zeiten Standby genannt) bedeutet.


----------



## janni851 (7. Juli 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dann ist dein Windows wohl so konfiguriert dass "Herunterfahren" gerade mal S3 Mode (zu XP Zeiten Standby genannt) bedeutet.



Wenn ich herunterfahren betätige geht mein Pc schon komplett aus, aber hier ging es doch um um „Energie sparen“. Zumindest von meinem Teil aus was die LED Beleuchtung in dem Zustand angeht.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## janni851 (8. Juli 2020)

Sorry wegen Doppelpost

Hat jemand von den B550 Besitzern schon das Beta Bios von der MSI Seite mit der neuen Agesa geflasht und kann berichten? 

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## garfield36 (7. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe in diesem Thread gelesen, dass das Asus ROG Strix B550-E Gaming keinen internen USB-C Anschluss hat. Das stimmt doch nicht, den hat es.


----------

